# Party Animal



## Bellamy+Lilah (Aug 22, 2018)

He must've been partying all night. I found him passed out asleep like this. [emoji23]


----------



## A & B (Aug 22, 2018)

Bellamy+Lilah said:


> He must've been partying all night. I found him passed out asleep like this. [emoji23] View attachment 38048


What a cute bun! Haha we never know what our buns do while we are sleeping![emoji23]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2018)

It's a rough life!


----------

